# Need to lower deadbolt hole for new door



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I would first move it down and get the hole working.
Honestly 1" sounds like a lot, are you sure you are not exaggerating and needs to go down a 1/4 or 1/2 inch?

Make it work and then show a photo of what needs repaired.
Durhams rock hard water putty must be a 100 years old, still something I carry on my truck,


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd fill the hole with this. After it sets up sand it smooth and then drill the new hole. If the new hole is going to overlap the old I'd let the Durham's set overnight even though you could probably sand it after about a hour if you mix it right.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Bondo auto body filler sets up fast and will last for ever. It is paintable, use a long screw that will screw into the stud.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

still wondering if there is a light on the other side of style ... longer screws are good, but not always the best.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Abatron's epoxy wood filler will do the trick too.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I told my dad to look for the durham stuff at Home Depot. I think the area where the current hole is will be covered by the plate once we drill the new hole so painting isn't a huge issue.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

nikeman said:


> Thanks guys. I told my dad to look for the durham stuff at Home Depot. I think the area where the current hole is will be covered by the plate once we drill the new hole so painting isn't a huge issue.


Any hardware store will have it. I't a powder you mix with water, just don't mix it to thin (follow the directions), it's good stuff (and cheap too).


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Any hardware store will have it. I't a powder you mix with water, just don't mix it to thin (follow the directions), it's good stuff (and cheap too).


Home Depot has it for $2 I think.


----------

